

Adobe Launches Reader for iOS - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/17/adobe-launches-adobe-reader-for-ios/

======
teyc
Strange how Adobe can deliver a mobile Reader in 2.7 Mb, but the PC version is
a 126 Mb monstrosity.
[http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?platform=...](http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?platform=windows&product=10)

